# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Δοσολογία για λάσπη-τσιμέντο...

## Ulysses

Θέλω να φτιάξω λάσπη για να κολλήσω-στοκάρω κάτι κεραμίδια που σπάσανε και τα άλλαξα και μάλιστα ξήλωσα και μερικούς κορφιάτες.
Δεν έχω ιδέα πόσο βάζω απο το καθένα υλικό...

Εχω στη διάθεση μου:

τσιμέντοάμμο ψιλήαζολίτασβέστη

Αν ας πούμε βάλω 1kg τσιμέντο,πόσο βάζω απο τα υπόλοιπα ?
Επίσης καλύτερα να βάλω αζολίτ ή ασβεστη ?

----------


## jimnaf

*1 τσιμέντο

2 άμμο

2 ασβέστη*

----------


## moutoulos

http://mastrohalastis.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_26.html

----------


## pstratos

Και κατά όγκο μέχρι 1 μέρος νερό / 2 μέρη τσιμέντο. Αν είναι πηκτό δεν προσθέτουμε νερό αλλά λίγο ρευστοποιητή (βελτιωτικό κονιάματος)

Αν θές να είσαι σίγουρος, ή για μικρές ποσότητες δες έτοιμα κονιάματα πχ
http://marmoline.gr/el/categories/et...azetai-asvesti


Το συγκεκριμένο κατά βάρος 1 κονίαμα / 3 άμμος / 0.3 νερό δηλ πετυχαίνει ικανές αντοχές με λιγότερο "τσιμέντο" και είναι εργάσιμο με λιγότερο νερό (μικρότερος κίνδυνος ρογμών)

----------


## kanivallos

Βάλε κόλλα πλακιδίων κι έληξε. Ούτε αναλογίες ούτε παλιοασβέστη.

----------


## seismic

Ένα μέρος τσιμέντου 4 μέρη άμμο και κάνε άφοβα την δουλειά σου. Όταν η λάσπη είναι ακόμα νωπή ( και έχει κάνει και λίγα κρακ ) πέρασε την με ένα βρεγμένο σφουγγάρι για να εξαφανιστούν τα κρακ και να έχεις καλή εξομάλυνση της επιφάνειας της λάσπης. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις μια ντζούρα  αζολίτ. ( όχι ασβέστη )

----------


## Gaou

εγω καταρχήν θα σου έλεγα να μήν βάλεις ασβέστη ή να μειώσεις στο ελάχιστο την δοση του. αντι αυτου να πάρεις βελτιωτικα κονιαμάτων με το πιο διαδεδομενο το ρεβινεξ και επισης να χρησιμοποιήσεις ή/και ινοπλισμένο τσιμέντο ( δεν ειναι πολύ πιο ακριβό απο το συνηθισμενο).

----------


## pstratos

Γιατί χρησιμοποιούμε ασβέστη? Έχει να κάνει με το CO2 του αέρα?

----------


## Dbnn

> Γιατί χρησιμοποιούμε ασβέστη? Έχει να κάνει με το CO2 του αέρα?



Όσο περίεργο και να σου φαίνεται ο παππούς μου έλεγε πως και δενει καλύτερα το τσιμέντο και ο ασβέστης γενικά απωθεί τα έντομα (παλιά που ασβεστώνανε στα χωριά δεν ήταν μόνο και μόνο για ομορφιά)

----------


## SeAfasia

Βάλε και 50γρ ριβενεξ....

----------


## kanivallos

Ο ασβέστης κολλάει, το μίγμα τσιμέντου άμμου από μόνο του δεν έχει συγκολλητικές ιδιότητες, χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για τσιμεντοκονίαμα σε επιφάνειες δαπέδου.
Ο ασβέστης, παρά το γεγονός ότι έχει απολυμαντικές ιδιότητες, χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για "ασβέστωμα" - άσπρισμα τοίχων ΜΟΝΟ από πέτρα (στα παλιά χωριάτικα σπίτια και αυλές που ήταν πέτρινες) και ΟΧΙ σε σοβά γιατί παρά το αρχικό βάψιμο - άσπρισμα, στην ουσία τρώει τον σοβά.

----------

vasilllis (27-08-16)

----------


## jimnaf

> *Θέλω να φτιάξω λάσπη για να κολλήσω-στοκάρω κάτι κεραμίδια* που σπάσανε και τα άλλαξα και μάλιστα ξήλωσα και μερικούς κορφιάτες.
> Δεν έχω ιδέα πόσο βάζω απο το καθένα υλικό...
> 
> *Εχω στη διάθεση μου*:
> 
> *τσιμέντο**άμμο ψιλή*αζολίτ*ασβέστη*
> 
> Αν ας πούμε βάλω 1kg τσιμέντο,πόσο βάζω απο τα υπόλοιπα ?
> Επίσης καλύτερα να βάλω αζολίτ ή ασβεστη ?



Κάπου χάθηκαν τα πράγματα.

Ο ασβέστης *δεν χρησιμοποιείτε* όταν  έχουμε να σοβατίσουμε  σημεία που έχουν μέταλλο, πχ. σε κολόνα, που  για κάποιο λόγο έχει φανεί ο οπλισμός.

Ποιο παλιά δεν έβαζαν καθόλου τσιμέντο,  μόνο  άμμο και ασβέστη, ακόμα και όταν έκτιζαν πέτρα.

Ο  ασβέστης, γίνεται από το λευκό μάρμαρο  όταν το θερμάνουμε σε μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες.

Η χρήση λοιπόν λίγου τσιμέντου στην περίπτωση του  φίλου, είναι μόνο και μόνο για γρηγορότερο στέγνωμα.

----------


## xifis

ασβεστης κ τσιμεντο πως συνδιαζονται?αν δε κανω λαθος το πρωτο ειναι αεροπαγες κ το δευτερο υδατοπαγες εντελως διαφορετικος τροπος πηξης το πρωτο πηζει με τον αερα το δευτερο με το νερο.

----------


## lepouras

επιστημονικά δεν ξέρω να το εξηγήσω αλλά ως εργαζόμενος αρκετά χρόνια στην οικοδομή θα πω αυτό που καταλαβαίνω. 
ένα κονίαμα μόνο με άμμο και τσιμέντο έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη μηχανική αντοχή από ότι αν έχει μέσα ασβέστη. αλλά. αν πχ χτίσουμε ένα ντουβάρι με τούβλα και την λάσπη την φτιάξουμε μόνο με άμμο και τσιμέντο τότε μπορούμε να το ρίξουμε με μια κλοτσιά.
 θα δούμε τα τούβλα να βγούνε και πεντακάθαρα.
 ο ασβέστης βοηθάει στο να κολλάει καλύτερα πάνω σε άλλα δομικά στοιχεία. 
επίσης με τον ασβέστη υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ελαστικότητα σε σύγκριση με το χωρίς. ο ασβέστης προσθέτει και την καθυστέρηση του να στεγνώσει το μείγμα και έτσι έχουμε πολύ χρόνο για να το δουλέψουμε.
  σε μία στέγη που θέλει και το παλικάρι για να κολλήσει κεραμίδια και  καβαλάρηδες κλπ καλό είναι να φτιάξει με ασβέστη την λάσπη για να κολλήσουν καλύτερα τα κεραμίδια.  
θα πρέπει επίσης να να έχει και ένα κουβά με νερό και πριν τοποθετήσει το κεραμίδι επάνω στην λάσπη θα το βουτάει μέσα στο νερό για για λίγο, (μπορεί να έχει 2-3 κεραμίδια μέσα και κάθε φορά που βγάζει ένα να βάζει ένα άλλο) αυτό το κάνουμε γιατί μόλις τοποθετούμε την λάσπη επάνω στα κεραμίδια και βάζουμε το άλλο από επάνω απορροφάν γρήγορα την υγρασία της λάσπης με αποτέλεσμα να μην προλαβαίνει να κολλήσει καλά και να στεγνώνει γρήγορα η λάσπη.
 έτσι με το βρέξιμο δίνουμε τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται η λάσπη να κάνει την δουλειά της. 
ο ασβέστης δεν πρέπει να είναι σε μεγάλη ποσότητα στην λάσπη γιατί μετά θα έχουμε τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα δηλαδή να αρχίζει να χάνει τις μηχανικές αντοχές η λάσπη μας και να τρίβετε εύκολα. 
μια καλή αναλογία είναι περίπου 3 άμμο 1 ασβέστη και σχεδόν 1 τσιμέντο (λίγο λιγότερο).
ανάλογα με την ποιότητα της άμμου (χοντρή ψηλή κλπ) μπορεί να χρειαστεί να προσθέσουμε λίγο ασβέστη ίσως και λίγο τσιμέντο. 
το νερό είναι σχετικό. συνήθως περίπου 1.5 με 2 μέρη νερό φτάνει αλλά το βλέπουμε κατά την διάρκεια του ανακατέματος. 
η λάσπη δεν πρέπει να είναι νερουλή αλλά ούτε πολύ σφιχτή. 
πρέπει, χοντρικά για να το καταλάβουμε, όταν παίρνουμε μια μυστριά, το ύψος της λάσπης να μην κάθετε σε ύψος μεγαλύτερο από το μισό του πλάτος του μυστριού(πχ στα οικοδομικά μυστριά που έχουν πλάτος στην βάση περίπου 8 εκατοστά το ύψος κάθετε περίπου στα 4-5 το πολύ) αλλά ούτε να φεύγει και να μένει με το ζόρι 1 εκατοστό.

βασικό ακόμα για να μην σας ζαλίζω.

ο ασβέστης μην είναι ξεραμένος με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει μπιλάκια σαν χαλίκια γιατί τότε θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το εξής. με τον καιρό θα φουσκώσει και θα μας σπάει θα μας μας ξεκολλάει ότι έχουμε φτιάξει.
 καλύτερα αν μας ξέμεινε κάνα τσουβάλι να το αφήσουμε για κάνα ασβέστωμα και να αγοράσουμε καινούργιο. όταν το αγοράσουμε το τσουβάλι θα πρέπει να είναι μαλακό σαν να είχε γιαούρτι μέσα.
τα καινούργια τσουβάλια που δεν είναι δεμένα με σύρμα στην κορυφή (παλιό σύστημα) έχουν στο πλάι μια σαν τσέπη που είναι η είσοδος για να τις γεμίζουν. 
ένα κόλπο είναι να βάλετε το λάστιχο μέσα πριν το σκίσετε και να ανοίξετε την βρύση να πάρει νερό αρκετό (μην σκάσει κιόλας) και να το ταρακουνήσετε μετά έτσι ώστε και να διαλυθεί κι άλλο (θα σας διευκολύνει στο φτιάξιμο της λάσπης) και όταν θα σκίσετε την σακούλα θα φύγει όλος ο άσβεστης από μέσα χωρίς να σας κολλήσει μέσα στην σακούλα.

ο λάσπη γενικά φτιάχνετε σε αναλογίες και σε πάχος ρευστότητας ανάλογα με το ΠΟΥ θέλουμε να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε.
μικρές διαφορές αλλά σημαντικές στο αν σοβατίζουμε ή χτίζουμε ή ακόμα όταν γεμίζουμε.

αυτά ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός και α βοήθησα.

----------

Brown Fox (28-08-16)

----------


## kanivallos

Ο Λέπουρας τα είπε πολύ καλά και αναλυτικά.
Γνώμη μου (εφόσον κάποιος δεν ξέρει αναλογίες και δεν έχει ξαναασχοληθεί) πάρε μία 5κιλη ακρυλική κόλλα πλακιδίων και κόλλησε τα κεραμίδια που θέλεις.

----------


## Gaou

εγώ θα έλεγα όχι σε κόλλα πλακιδίων . δεν ειναι για αυτες τις δουλειες και θα αστοχήσει πολύ γρηγοτερα του τσιμέντου. αν θέλεις να μην μπλέξεις πάρε ετοιμο ινοπλισμένο που προτεινω πιο πάνω. έχουν ολες οι εταιρίες και όλα τα μαγαζια όλο και καποιο δουλευουν . η προσωπική μου παροτρυνση ειναι ομως να κάνεις τσιμέντο και αμμο και αν θέλεις και λίγο καλύτερα και λιγο ινοπλισμένο και κάποιο προσθετικο κονιαματος, ώστε να μάθεις τον πιο διαδεδομένο τροπο οπου θα σου χρειαστει στο μέλλον. τωρα αμα το μοναδικό ζητουμενο ειναι η συγκοληση τότε υπαρχουν και ετοιμες δομικες κολλες σε αμπουλες πιστολέτου.....

----------


## georgeb62

Η αναλογία  για αρμο δαπέδου  σε πέτρες   είναι 5 μέρη ψιλή ποταμίσια άμμο ή άμμο θαλάσσης κοσκινισμένη εφόσον την έχουμε πλύνει  και  στεγνώσουμε καλά - 2 έως 2,5 μέρη  τσιμέντο και  1,5 ασβέστη για να δέσει  καλά ! Εάν βάλουμε περισσότερη ασβέστη  με τον καιρό θα σπάσει εύκολα ! Με περισσότερη ασβέστη το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε να δουλεύουμε περισσότερη ώρα το μείγμα και τίποτε άλλο ! Όταν στεγνώσει καλά ο αρμός  μετά απο 72 ώρες τουλάχιστον εάν θέλουμε τέλειο αποτέλεσμα  περνάμε δύο χέρια βερνίκι πέτρας σε διάστημα 48 ώρες το ένα απο το άλλο και σε θερμοκρασία όχι παρα κάτω απο 10 βαθμούς  που το σφίγγει το κάνει τον αρμό αδιάβροχο  και το κάνει αθάνατο !

----------


## Panoss

> άμμο θαλάσσης κοσκινισμένη εφόσον την έχουμε πλύνει



Και πώς την πλένουμε;

----------


## chipakos-original

Παιδιά ο ασβέστης έχει αντικατασταθεί με το Α3 κονίαμα ( ένα κίτρινο υλικό σαν κρόκος αυγού) που αντικαθιστά 100% τον ασβέστη και δεν υπάρχουν όλα τα ανεπιθύμητα συμπτώματα του ασβέστη. Που είμαστε ?? 40 χρόνια πριν ???Ο ασβέστης τυπικά δεν χρησιμοποιείτε πλέον στην οικοδομή.

----------

Panoss (15-10-19)

----------


## Panoss

> Παιδιά ο ασβέστης έχει αντικατασταθεί με το Α3 κονίαμα



Σ' ευχαριστώ που το έγραψες, δεν το ήξερα!

----------


## lepouras

> Παιδιά ο ασβέστης έχει αντικατασταθεί με το Α3 κονίαμα ( ένα κίτρινο υλικό σαν κρόκος αυγού) που αντικαθιστά 100% τον ασβέστη και δεν υπάρχουν όλα τα ανεπιθύμητα συμπτώματα του ασβέστη. Που είμαστε ?? 40 χρόνια πριν ???Ο ασβέστης τυπικά δεν χρησιμοποιείτε πλέον στην οικοδομή.



Η οικοδομή το ξέρει;

----------


## Gaou

> Η οικοδομή το ξέρει;



ναι γιάννη . ως επι το πλειστον το ξέρει. ο ασβέστης ηταν στα τελειώματα του πριν 20 χρονια. τώρα ότι εξακολουθουν ανθρωποι να το χρησιμοποιούν δεν λεει τπτ. και οι λάμπες πετρελαιου υπάρχουν απλα δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλεον. τα αρνητικά της χρήσης του γενικά ηταν πολλα....

----------


## lepouras

οκ μπορείς να μου πεις τότε οι μαντραδες ποσά Α3 πουλάνε και πόσο ασβέστη για να δούμε τελικά ποιος ξέρει τι?

----------


## nepomuk

Για τον ασβεστη να δωσω ενα "Τιπ" του μαντρα ,για ασβεστωμα βεβαιως : Στο τσουβαλακι το 10κιλο νομιζω μου ειπε
να ριξω ενα ποτηρι λαδι και καμποσο αλατι .Ετσι θα κρατησει ...  και δεν θα ξεφτισει.
Επιβεβαιωνεται; Κατα  τα λοιπα η ασβεστος ,παραμενει Ασβεστη , ονομα και πραμα στις μαντρες της
επικρατειας.

----------


## Gaou

εγω δεν ειπα ότι εχει αντικατασταθει απο το συγκεκριμένο υλικό. απλα ότι δεν χρησιμοποιειται πλεον. λύσεις για το δεσιμο των υλοκών υπάρχουν απειρες . και στις τοιχοποιιες πλεον εγω δεν εχω πετύχει να βάζουν. ασβέστη μπορει να δεις σε σκετη πετρα αλλα ακομα και εκει μειωνεται πολύ το προσδοκιμο του κονιαματος. εν πάσι περιπτώση  δεν νομιζω ότι γινεται διαγωνισμος , απλα ο καθένας παραθέτει τις εμπειρίες του.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Για τον ασβεστη να δωσω ενα "Τιπ" του μαντρα ,για ασβεστωμα βεβαιως : *Στο τσουβαλακι το 10κιλο νομιζω μου ειπε
> να ριξω ενα ποτηρι λαδι και καμποσο αλατι* .Ετσι θα κρατησει ...  και δεν θα ξεφτισει.
> Επιβεβαιωνεται; Κατα  τα λοιπα η ασβεστος ,παραμενει Ασβεστη , ονομα και πραμα στις μαντρες της
> επικρατειας.



Γιωργο μηπως το μπερδεψε με την συνταγη για το τζατζικι?? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## pstratos

Είχα μια κουβέντα με υπέυθυνο απο τμήμα ανάπτυξης κονιαμάτων γνωστής εταιρείας. Τον ρώτησα για το επίμαχο θέμα του ασβέστη. Χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα αλλά οχι στην μορφή του πολτού που θυμόμαστε από τις οικοδομές. Τα χημικά του χαρακτηριστικά βρίσκονται μέσα στα έτοιμα κονιάματα και στα βελτιωτικά. Τι προσέφερε όμως: Καταρχάς καλύτερη πλαστικότητα & εργασιμότητα της λάσπης. Δηλ να κάθεται καλύτερα στο μυστρί για το χτίσιμο και το πεταχτό σοβάτισμα. Μετά βελτίωνε την αρχική πρόσφυση, δηλ το κόλλημα σε τούβλο και κεραμίδι. Ακόμα βελτίωνε επιμηκύνοντας τον χρόνο εργασιμότητας της λάσπης. Αν κάποιος θέλει να φτιάξει μόνος του το κονίαμα - μίγμα κυκλοφορούν οι λεγόμενοι πλαστικοποιητές όπως durolit / asolit / anti-lime κλπ  αντι του ασβεστοπολτου

----------


## thanasisHP

> ναι γιάννη . ως επι το πλειστον το ξέρει. ο ασβέστης ηταν στα τελειώματα του πριν 20 χρονια. τώρα ότι εξακολουθουν ανθρωποι να το χρησιμοποιούν δεν λεει τπτ. και οι λάμπες πετρελαιου υπάρχουν απλα δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλεον. τα αρνητικά της χρήσης του γενικά ηταν πολλα....




Ασβέστης υπάρχει.....μαστοροι δεν υπαρχουν...

ο ασβεστης χρεισημοποιηται κατακορον και μαλιστα περισσοτερο την τελευταια 20ετια, ο λογος ειναι 
οτι 
οι τιμες στον σοβατζη και τον χτιστη εχουν παραμεινει στα ιδια επιπεδα εδω και 20 χρονια,, το ΄90-'95 ενας σοβατζης πληρώνονταν 2000 δραχμες το τετραγωνικό
σήμερα με ολα αυτα τα εξωδα που εχει ενα νοικοκυριό η τιμη παραμενει στα 6 ευρο το τετραγωνικό.

και για να βγει κερδος πρωτον στην οικοδομη δουλευουν κατα 90% ατεχνοι και ασχετοι=φθηνοτεροι εργατες
και για να σοβατιστει ενα κτηριο απο ασχετους χρησιμοποιηται η λεγομενη πρεσσα=εκτοξευτηρας κονιαματος..

η πρεσσα χρησιμοποιει ασβεστη σε αναλογια 40-50 με μαρμαροσκονη [για να μην θελει βαψιμο] και ενα 10% ασπρο τσιμεντο για να σφυξει μετα απο κανα-μισαωρο...

ετσι ''βγενουν'' τα τετραγωνικα και τα μεροκαματα,,  και αν βρεθει κανας ψευτουποψιασμενος και πει στον μαστορα οτι δεν θελει πρεσσα στην οικοδομη του 
ο ''μαστορας'' χρεισημοποιει τις ιδιες αναλογιες σε σοβατισμα με τα χερια γιατι οι ασχετοι που εχει για συνεργειο δεν ξερουν-μπορουν να χειριστουν σκληροτερα κονιαματα.

Οι μαστοροι που σοβατιζαν με μια φτυαρια ασβεστη στα 40 κιλα τσιμεντο και δυο καροτσακια αμμο εχουν εκλείψει, ητε εχουν πεθανει ητε εχουν εγκαταλείψει το αντικείμενο..

Επισεις εχουν κατακλησει την αγορα ετοιμα κονιαματα που κατα την γνωμη μου αυξανουν το κοστος δυσαναλογα σε σχεση με ενα καλο σοβατζη και την κλασικη αμμο-τσιμεντο-ασβεστη.


τωρα υπαρχουν οι τσιμεντοσανιδες και ειδικα κονιαματα για την επικαλυψη τους ωστε ο γυψοσανιδας να αντικαθηστα τον τουβλατζη

ινοπλισμενα κονιαματα για να βγαζουν οι εμποροι περισσοτερα απο τους εργατες

προσμικτα που αν βαλεις λιγο περισσοτερο καταστρεφεις ολο το ''χαρμανι'' κλπ. 

Η πιεση για φθηνοτερο αποτελεσμα εχει οδηγησει σε λιγοτερη εξειδίκευση, σε κλείσιμο πολλων ελληνικών χαλυβουργειων που φτιαχναν τα καλυτερα μπετοσιδερα 
και 
τελικα για τον ιδιοκτητη το κοστος της οικοδομης παραμενει υψηλο ομως τα χρηματα πανε σε λαθος χερια 
και παραλαμβανει μια δουλεια μετρια εως κακη

----------


## Panoss

> τελικα για τον ιδιοκτητη το κοστος της οικοδομης παραμενει υψηλο ομως τα χρηματα πανε σε λαθος χερια



Νομίζω αυτός ήταν ο στόχος των εταιρειών παρασκευής υλικών οικοδομής (τα λεφτά να τα παίρνουν αυτές αντί οι μαστόροι) και επετεύχθη.

----------


## Gaou

η πρεσσα ειναι εργαλειο. το τι θα πρεσσάρει ειναι άλλη υποθεση. εν πασι περιπτωση ο καθένας στις εμπειρίες του και στα μου ειπαν αυτο και το αλλο....! τα ετοιμα κονιαματα ειναι τεχνολογια η οποια εγγυάται ελλειψη αστοχίας. και εμας βαζαν ασβέστη ( σοβά) αλλα οταν τους ειδε ο μηχανικός τους πηρρε και τους σηκωσε ( σε κτισιμο πετρας) και αυτο πριν 30χρονια. ο κάθε μηχανικός και ιδιοκτήτης δεν μπορουν να ρισκάρουν την οικοδομή στα χέρια μερικών πολλές φορες τυχαιων. και εκει εξυπηρετουν τα ετοιμα κονιαματα . όσο ασχετος και να ειναι ο άλλος λάθος στην αναλογία με επακολουθη  αστοχία δεν θα γινει. η τεχνολογία δε πισω απο τα ετοιμα τα κονιαματα ειναι τεράστια με το κύριο κομμάτι τους πλαστικοποιητές που μπαινουν ακομα και στα χρώματα. το τι δουλεια τέλος παραλαμβανει ο καθένας μας ειναι κακο του κεφαλιού του και δεν φταιει καμια βιομηχανια πισω απο αυτο...

τελος δεν ξερω απο που βγαινει ότι τα μεροκάματα ειναι ιδια με αυτα των προηγούμενων 10ετων ποσο δε των 20-30 ετών ... !

----------


## lepouras

> Ασβέστης υπάρχει.....μαστοροι δεν υπαρχουν...
> 
> ο ασβεστης χρεισημοποιηται κατακορον και μαλιστα περισσοτερο την τελευταια 20ετια, ο λογος ειναι 
> οτι 
> οι τιμες στον σοβατζη και τον χτιστη εχουν παραμεινει στα ιδια επιπεδα εδω και 20 χρονια,, το ΄90-'95 ενας σοβατζης πληρώνονταν 2000 δραχμες το τετραγωνικό
> σήμερα με ολα αυτα τα εξωδα που εχει ενα νοικοκυριό η τιμη παραμενει στα 6 ευρο το τετραγωνικό.
> 
> και για να βγει κερδος πρωτον στην οικοδομη δουλευουν κατα 90% ατεχνοι και ασχετοι=φθηνοτεροι εργατες
> και για να σοβατιστει ενα κτηριο απο ασχετους χρησιμοποιηται η λεγομενη πρεσσα=εκτοξευτηρας κονιαματος..
> ...



έλα πες μου ότι και εσύ κάνεις πλάκα. αυτά στα είπανε ή τα έχεις ζήσει?(όχι σαν πελάτης αλλά σαν μάστορας).

----------


## thanasisHP

> έλα πες μου ότι και εσύ κάνεις πλάκα. αυτά στα είπανε ή τα έχεις ζήσει?(όχι σαν πελάτης αλλά σαν μάστορας).







> τελος δεν ξερω απο που βγαινει ότι τα μεροκάματα ειναι ιδια με αυτα των προηγούμενων 10ετων ποσο δε των 20-30 ετών ... !




Δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι, η αποψη μου αντικατοπτριζει την γνωση μου, οι μαστοροι που ξερω εγω χρεωνουν 6 ευρο το τετραγωνικο εργασια
και τα συνεργεια που εχω πετυχει σε καινουριες οικοδομες 
εχουν ενα καδο 2,5μ επι 1,2μ και υψος 0,80μ και ο μαντρας τους φερνει τον ασβεστη με την μεγαλη μπιγκα που περνει περιπου εναν τονο ασβεστη,, 

ακομη και εκει που πανε χωρις πρεσσα παλι τις ιδιες αναλογιες βαζουν στο υλικο τους.

----------

